# Has anyone else played the new Zelda?



## kaZombie (Sep 12, 2011)

There are these little creatures that are in the game called kikwis. They are suppose to look like kiwi birds and the fruit I think, but they remind me of hedgehogs. They are all skiddish and scared and will lay down on the ground and puff up this bush on their back. SO CUTE


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

AHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAA!!! 

My boyfriend and I have the game and we totally looked at each other when the Kikwis first appeared and said "Its a Brillo-type creature!!" (Which we say about almost anything that resembles a hedgie!) 

LOL I am glad I am not the only one who thought so. ^_^;


----------



## kaZombie (Sep 12, 2011)

It was pretty much the very first thing I thought of when I saw them. I was like- BWAH I WANT EM ALL IN MY HOME. So timid and shy, and they make cute little noises.


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

bahhh i'm so jealous... i want to plaaaaaaaay


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

WHo started a thread on games?! I am going to be posting too much now lol. 

My bf got me mario kart 7 yestersday. I ended up staying up till 3 am playing :twisted: I had to check HHC after work though and catch up on the latest!


----------



## kaZombie (Sep 12, 2011)

How can one post too much?

I bought mario for my 3DS- so I've been playing that alot. It's fun- much like every mario game out there. So I've been going between that and Skyward Sword when I am not at work, school or studyin


----------

